# Drag Races



## rileywiebe (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all, thought I would post some of my drag racing photos to see what you think. These were all taken at the Swift Current, Saskatchewan drag races.

All shot with a T2i and either 18-55mm, 50mm f/1.8 or 75-300mm






























































Riley


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 24, 2012)

I like your panning shots, good technique there


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 10, 2012)

Your panning shots are amazing!


----------



## untitled10 (Jul 22, 2012)

Love number 5, really good composition ^.^


----------

